
Dutch architect unveils 3D printer to make 'endless' house - dnetesn
http://phys.org/news/2016-06-dutch-architect-unveils-3d-printer.html
======
JoeAltmaier
Euphemistically called a house; except without foundation, electricity,
plumbing or any infrastructure whatsoever?

